
Ask HN: What can I do about Facebook scam ads? - supermatt
On my facebook feed I seem to often receive advertisements for obviously scam websites &quot;selling&quot; products at substantial discount. Example item: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.nuxtfit.com&#x2F;index.php?route=product%2Fproduct&amp;product_id=205.<p>I constantly report these to facebook, and they simply do nothing. I often review the pages associated by the ads and see that users complaining that they never received their items, couldn&#x27;t contact retailer, etc.<p>How can facebook keep supporting this behaviour? What can someone do other than sit back and watch them supporting these scam artists in exchange for ad revenue? Surely they should be accountable in some way - especially if they have been notified?<p>This is a SUBSTANTIAL percentage of my facebook feed ads. Is there someone way I can get them to deal with these seriously?
======
masonic
Rejecting ads doesn't make Facebook money.

It's simple: never patronize any Facebook ad, and recommend that your friends
do the same.

